# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Coffee Recommendations in Gustavia?

## SecondTimeVisitor

Any recommendations for eary-morning coffee in Gustavia, whether it be a cafe or to-go-type shop?  Would appreciate hearing your favorites!

----------


## GramChop

Bar de L’Oubli
La Repaire
Boulangerie Choisy
…to name a few.

----------


## JEK

Le Bar de LOubli is the Starbucks and Dennys of Gustavia! Cash only

----------


## dsarkis

My favorite is Sin Garden

----------


## cec1

Café Gloriette.

----------


## elgreaux

to add to the list : Joel Robuchon's café... (where Pipiri Palace used to be...)

----------


## Cwater

Cheryl and I agree with all the above.  However nothing beats the smell of coffee early morning in the villa.  Coffee purchased in St. Barth that I can’t find in the US.  Life is good.

----------


## cec1

> Cheryl and I agree with all the above.  However nothing beats the smell of coffee early morning in the villa.  Coffee purchased in St. Barth that I can’t find in the US.  Life is good.



Life is good!

----------

